# Gen 2 remote start counter doesn't reset



## jmuel (Aug 30, 2018)

2017 Cruze with push button start, stop/start system and remote start. Car is 100% functional with no codes in any module but remote start doesn't work. The lights flash but that's all. Dealer hook-up shows that the remote start counter is on "2" which prevents additional attempts but the counter doesn't reset when starting with the start button in the car. Anyone know which module stores the counter? BCM? Neither dealer nor Alldata show the circuit for the counter.
Car is not under warranty so don't want to spend too much time at the dealer. A new BCM isn't too costly but would like to trace the wiring before replacing.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

jmuel said:


> 2017 Cruze with push button start, stop/start system and remote start. Car is 100% functional with no codes in any module but remote start doesn't work. The lights flash but that's all. Dealer hook-up shows that the remote start counter is on "2" which prevents additional attempts but the counter doesn't reset when starting with the start button in the car. Anyone know which module stores the counter? BCM? Neither dealer nor Alldata show the circuit for the counter.
> Car is not under warranty so don't want to spend too much time at the dealer. A new BCM isn't too costly but would like to trace the wiring before replacing.


I'm sure the counter is implemented in software, with the count value stored in memory in the PCM, or maybe BCM. The dealer should be able to clear it, but might need some help from Detroit. I can't help but think there's a code update that fixes this.

Doug

.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's a recall on the receiver.

I've had that happen a couple times. Plus a couple of times the car was flat out non functional. Couldn't even unlock the door.

I also have a 17.

One of these days I'll get in to dealer.

@jblackburn has the info.

What I've had to do was walk away from car for 5 minutes. Then it works. Fob stays in my pants pocket.


----------



## jmuel (Aug 30, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> There's a recall on the receiver.
> 
> I've had that happen a couple times. Plus a couple of times the car was flat out non functional. Couldn't even unlock the door.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, all remote functions work 100% of the time except the remote start. Walking away for 5 min won't accomplish anything because the remote start counter is fixed at 2.


----------

